# 1974 Dynamark 8/36



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

I will be getting this tractor this weekend and Isome questions about the tractor. It is a 1974 or possibly 1975 Dynamark 8/36. It has a blown engine and is very, very rusty. am just wondering if anyone else on here has one or has seen one like this before. Also what is the origanl colors supposed to be? I would like to rebuild the origanal motor but I might install a 11 HP Briggs for now just to get it running. I am not going to make it a off roader or make it a racer, this will be a trailer puller and brush mower unless I restore it, then it will be a trailer queen. I belive this model has a cigerette lighter and a couple gueges. It is one of the oldest Dynamarks I have ever seen. I can get a few more similar to this but newer for about $25 each at a old lawn mower graveyard a few miles away. I got this one because it is the oldest. It should be delivered on Sunday so when I get it I will get more photos


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Original colors were red & white. They had a Briggs 8hp vertical engine,and the 11hp will bolt right in. I had the '68 model,many years ago,but without lights. For their size,they were a workhorse! Some were sold as Montgomery-Wards brand,also.
I had a 36" blade for mine,and used it to push snow. Finally sold it in 1976,and it was still running.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Got my Dynamark today


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,other than cosmetics,it looks pretty solid ! You can still find parts for that engine,to restore it,or slide in a newer one. I have one of the 8hp engines,but no armature for it.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

The seller said the engine was blown but it turns and has compression. There is no sign of a oil leak and its full of oil. The valves appear to work fine. I dont know why he said it was blown but I am going to try and rebuild this engine. I want to restore the engine and the mower deck and transaxle to brand new condition but I want to leave the frame and body alone. It took over 3 decades for it to acheve this unique look so I want to keep it that way. What I want is a rusty old almost 40 year old lawn mower that runs, drives, and mows like new


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Squirt some fuel into the carb,and see if it fires up(with a new plug) !


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

First I gotta get a coil


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

As Jay Leno said " Its original only once" - ive done that with most my tractors, got them all functioning but pretty much left the paint original, surface rust and all.

My 82 dynamark is 95% factory - only changes were two new mandrels, new front deck hanger and new front spindle bushings - even belts i believe are original.

It still has factory paint on top of the deck, and original mower blades - i dont really use it that much.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had one just like it in the early 70's. Had it for many years with no problem, red and white


----------



## Smity7 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have one by a different name. It's a Green Star, looks the same but dumbed down a bit.


----------



## 74Dynaspark (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey 98Murray- Give me a call. Got a 74 Dynamark 836 just like yours. (901)859-7210. Thanks Justin.


----------



## suckerforjunk (Mar 28, 2016)

*deck lifting, how does it work.*

Very cool pictures. It looks a lot like one I just got through Craigslist. Mine is missing the deck but I am hoping to fit another36" deck to it fabricating a copy of the original system. I have a manual I got through eBay but I am having trouble determining just how the front of the deck mounts/lifts. Could you possibly post some pics that show the front of the deck?


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi,
I need hood for DYNAMARK 8hp 36 1281 model ?


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone have manual for 1281 DYNAMARK 8hp 36


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

74Dynaspark said:


> Hey 98Murray- Give me a call. Got a 74 Dynamark 836 just like yours. (901)859-7210. Thanks Justin.


Hi,
I need manual diagram also please
You have pdf?


----------

